# Hunting > Hunting >  Pureora North Block Ranginui road

## Double_massive

Hey team, thought id share my walk the other day in the above title, i'm a long time pork hunter turning venison hunter, I'm from taranaki so not a lot of venison running around publicly so i find my self traveling in search.. i went for a look up the north Pureora block, went for a look up the access track off Ranginui rd and its fair to say there is stuff all animal sign on the clearings around any of the tracks a little bit of hare shit other then that nothing really. So i headed south into the bush around the Waipapa north track area which isn't realy a track anymore markers are missing or wind blown trees have collected them on there way down, managed to start seeing little bits of deer sign around came across some old wallow which none of had been used since the last roar id say if longer..very little pig sign also an what bits i did come across looked very old.. there was how ever a bit of bird noise in particular a very large type of bird with a hell of a scwalk/scream almost with a parrot like sound,
I think i will look for another area with more animal numbers for the roar.

----------


## matto1234

I was in the area on Saturday and found the same. Was very little sign, did see a couple piglets cross the road but that was it.

----------


## tetawa

There are reasonable animal numbers in some areas there, that is reasonable for a 1080 thrashed area. But anywhere the "bonnet hunters" can get to is pretty well thrashed.

----------


## The bomb

Did you hunt the old cycle track?i was in the areacouple weeks ago after the rain and bugger all sign seen as well.

----------


## tetawa

Going for a look now, will report back tomorrow.

----------


## Cigar

> ... a very large type of bird with a hell of a scwalk/scream almost with a parrot like sound,


Probably a kaka?

----------


## sometimes1

i would say so heaps of berries on the trees at the moment and on the ground good for pigs to

----------


## The bomb

Yea heaps of those noisy parrots there at the moment.

----------


## tetawa

Well, quite a bit of fresh sign in the swampy areas, which is what I expected after the long dry spell. An evening with zero wind which made it very hard for the dog who was very keen. The bonnet hunters were about as usual.

----------


## Double_massive

@ Tetawa deer sign or pig?

----------


## Sarvo

> Well, quite a bit of fresh sign in the swampy areas, which is what I expected after the long dry spell. An evening with zero wind which made it very hard for the dog who was very keen. The bonnet hunters were about as usual.


Whats been the latest (past few years)  1080 campaign in the North Block - South Block to if you know

----------


## Backcountry Bob

There's never been a lot of animals living in the tall forest in the Ranganui Block, even way back before it was 1080ed. There is always a few around the swamp edges to the north and along the farm edge to the south though, but overall there are far better places to hunt in Pureora.

----------


## tetawa

> @ Tetawa deer sign or pig?


Deer, but saw a pig ,the whole 5kg of it. I was off Select Loop rd.

----------


## tetawa

> Whats been the latest (past few years)  1080 campaign in the North Block - South Block to if you know


They haven't done the North Block for a couple of years or three. Must be the same for South. Must be due.

----------


## tetawa

> Whats been the latest (past few years)  1080 campaign in the North Block - South Block to if you know


Was talking to a "bonnet hunter" that I know the other night, he stated that the deer numbers are better on the South side. He was going on the visuals he has while "bonneting" which he seems to do as a full time occupation.

----------


## Baz

Anyone know what the condition of the access track off Ranganui road is like lately?

----------


## 7mmwsm

Not sure about the track condition, but there are poison signs up on the main road between Waipapa and Mangakino. Not sure if it's been done yet though.
I've been travelling that road morning and night for the last week and there is fresh pig rooting on the banks above the road either side of the Ranganui turn off each morning. So if it hasn't been poisoned yet, it could be worth a look. Ge the appropriate paper work first though.

----------


## quadhunter260

any goats around this part of pureoras ?
ive only hunted south part around piropiro before

----------


## tetawa

Never seen goats in the South part of North block for years, maybe some in the Ngaroma end, Think it's the South side of HW30 getting poisoned.

----------


## quadhunter260

cheers @tetawa
any public land i can get my quad into is a gamble animal wise but beats staying home on couch 😂

----------


## 7mmwsm

Checked the dates on the poison signs tonight and it was scheduled for 2 June.
Weather has been pretty good so has probably been done.

----------


## tetawa

> cheers @tetawa
> any public land i can get my quad into is a gamble animal wise but beats staying home on couch 


There is a  4x4 bike track over at Okaukura rd in off Waitaramoa Rd which comes into the North block off HW30. it does a 7 km circuit, haven't been around it for a couple of years but can find out if it's still ok.

----------


## quadhunter260

@tetawa just drop us a pm when you find out cheers 😎

----------


## Baz

@7mmwsm  I looked on the doc pesticide summaries and it only shows pindone in bait stations on west of Ranginui road, 1080 has been applied in Pouakani reserve and the small block East of Ranginui road, prob the signs you seen?

Havn't been up Fletcher's road for 8 yrs or so and looking at taking a mate up to show him the area to see what it's like now days. track looks well used in the recent google earth pics.

----------


## Micky Duck

stuck my first pig on there MANY MANY years ago...must be close to 40.....it fitted in our campoven,needed to be folded in half to fit,but fit it did.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> @7mmwsm  I looked on the doc pesticide summaries and it only shows pindone in bait stations on west of Ranginui road, 1080 has been applied in Pouakani reserve and the small block East of Ranginui road, prob the signs you seen?
> 
> Havn't been up Fletcher's road for 8 yrs or so and looking at taking a mate up to show him the area to see what it's like now days. track looks well used in the recent google earth pics.


The signs I have seen are on the western side of Waipapa Road from where the Waipapa river flows in to Lake Waipapa all the way to where the farm land starts just before Scott Road. They definitely state sodium fluoroacetate.
There are maps there too so I'll stop at one of the maps and suss it out in the morning and get back to you. 
The control area might not extend as far as Fletchers road.

----------


## tetawa

> @tetawa just drop us a pm when you find out cheers


Will do

----------


## kawekakid

Ruahine south plenty of deer  , better option to hunt

----------


## Gapped axe

Did a big control burn there last year

----------


## joelhenton

Lots of deer were seen in Waipapa South block during the bait station fill. Good numbers of deer around Rangitoto Range area. Gets a lot of hunter traffic in the Tunawaea catchment, but more deer around than most would think. As for the sign on the ground, northern Pureora in general has barely any understory growth, it's been eaten bare. Look for areas with good feed.

----------


## 7mmwsm



----------


## Baz

> Did a big control burn there last year


Where was the controlled burn?

----------


## Baz

@7mmwsm cheers for the pics.

----------


## tiroahunta

Looks like the smaller block to the left (Tiroa Id say) is a scrappy, scrubby scruffy block( hearsay theres fallow in there. The 1080 will knock em around. Bastards). The block to the right(Mangakino )looks like what was the back of Ranginui Station on the Hwy 30 side.   Best guesses here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

@7mmwsm. The left hand boundary of the Tiroa block was the eastern boundary of where Ritchie Trappers trapped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Ranganui Station, was mainly Eucycalpitus. Had a number of Fire crews from all around the area. Ignition was an issue as the fire starter from the Helo was playing up, still a good day and a chance to meet others.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Ranganui Station, was mainly Eucycalpitus. Had a number of Fire crews from all around the area. Ignition was an issue as the fire starter from the Helo was playing up, still a good day and a chance to meet others.


Like the good old days around here. 
Every winter there would be two or three farmers around here who would cut a block of bush. Then burn it next Autumn. Burn off days were a bit of a social event. Half a dozen guys would run around and light it, then we would all head up to a good vantage point with a crate of beer and watch it go. A good burn was an awesome but scary sound.
My old man would cut bush around the district to make a bit of extra cash. I'd spend my weekends and holidays in the bush with him, gnawing down trees with my axe.
If these tree hugging greenies knew how many native trees I knocked over as a kid they would probably need counseling, or something stronger. I don't like cutting down trees now though. But that's the way it was back then.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> @7mmwsm. The left hand boundary of the Tiroa block was the eastern boundary of where Ritchie Trappers trapped. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the block I monitored after Chris.

----------

